# Fishing Trip PG-13



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Jan 29, 2008)

Four married guys go fishing. After an hour, the following conversation took place:

First guy: 'You have no idea what I had to do to be able to come out fishing this weekend. I had to promise my wife that I would paint every room in the house next weekend.'

Second guy: 'That is nothing, I had to promise my wife that I would build her a new deck for the pool.'

Third guy: 'Man, you both have it easy! I had to promise my wife that I would remodel the kitchen for her.'

They continue to fish. When they realized that the fourth guy has not said a word, they asked him. 'You haven't said anything about what you had to do to
be able to come fishing this weekend. What's the deal?'

Fourth guy: 'I just set my alarm for 5:30 am. When it went off, I shut off my alarm, gave the wife a slap on her rearend and said:
'Fishing or Sex?' and she said: 'Wear sun-block.'


----------



## kookie (Jan 29, 2008)

lololol................ thats funny................

Kookie


----------



## figjam (Jan 29, 2008)

That is hilarious


----------

